# Poor Young Pigeon



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

Please say a prayer for the poor pigeon I found at the school yard today... Attacked and left for dead by a hawk.. He just started coming down with the flock for a little over a week to eat with them.. 

Something must of scared the hawk off because all the feathers small white ones were plucked from his back in a pile, and the pigeon was laying flat down in the dirt, a few feet away fully intact. He was cute Brown and White. 

Why would a hawk just leave and never return to consume it's meal? 

I ended up taking him and wrapping it in paper...I'm just sad..............so sad.. Andi


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

But he survived? If so he is a very lucky pigeon, that hawk was about to eat him alive! Some that we have had were still living but partially eaten. 

If you can, treat him with clavamox, check where the talons pierced him and flush with sterile saline.

Keep him warm and safe!

Cynthia


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*No I'm sorry*

he is gone... passed away...Andi


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Poor thing, I am so sorry.

Cynthia


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

I am so sorry andinla! 
Karla


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Andi - so very sorry.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry you both had to go through this.
Poor little soul.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am really sorry, Andi! 

COMFORTING HUGS TO YOU !!

Sometimes, "nature's way" can be cruel!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Andi, that's so tough to see.  I'm sorry that the pigeon died and for no reason as the hawk didn't stay around for his food. I have heard that hawks will attack pigeons/birds even when they're full, but I don't know if this is true or not. Something probably scared him away before he could complete the circle. I'm sorry you found him, it's very disheartening when it's a death for no reason.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

andinla said:


> Please say a prayer for the poor pigeon I found at the school yard today...



Hi Andi,

I'm sorry to hear about this terrible loss, the bird is free of pain and in peace now, perhaps that is an answer to our prayers.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Andi, 

Yes, and as Maryjane said, that is just an awful thing to see I'm sorry you had to happen upon this bird in his death throes

If you found him in a schoolyard, maybe the kids scared him off before the hawk could finish his meal. Might have been too heavy for the hawk to carry off too. Still, a very hard, cold dose of reality.


----------

